# [Kaufberatung] 27" WQHD IPS - Spielen, Fotobearbeitung, Multimedia



## ebastler (13. März 2015)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich meinen alten 24" TN Gammelmonitor langsam beerben.
Meine Mitbewohnerin würde den übernehmen, da nutze ich die Gelegenheit, was Schönes anzuschaffen.

Was habe ich mit dem Monitor vor?
> Spielen (Singleplayer, Battlefield). All zu hohen Inputlag will ich nicht, aber ich brauche kein spezielles Gamer-Modell. Bin da nicht so emfpindlich. 60Hz sollte er halt haben, aber sonst...
> Bildbearbeitung. Bin Hobbyfotograf, brauch da nichts Herausragendes. Einigermaßen farbtreu will ich, mein jetziger TN ist da unbenutzbar.
Kalibrierten super-Profi-Monitor brauche ich aber nicht.
> Multimedia. Ab und an nen Film schauen, Fotos anschauen. Ersteres kann selbst mein Aktueller, Letzteres überschneidet sich eh mit Bildbearbeitung
> Office. Naja. Kann jeder Monitor.

Was habe ich mir grob vorgestellt?
Wie schon gesagt, 27". IPS Panel, WQHD. Als Anschluss hätte ich mir DVI oder Displayport vorgestellt, egal was von Beiden - meine 290X kann alles. Was bevorzugt ihr da so?
Möglichst schlanker Standfuß/Rahmen wäre wünschenswert, fetten Aufpreis ist mir das aber nicht wert.
Zudem denke ich über eine Montage an der Wand ober dem Schreibtisch nach, wäre cool, wenn das auch möglich wäre.

Preislich... Keine Ahnung. Ich kenne mich bei Monitoren nicht wirklich aus.
So billig wie möglich, so teuer wie nötig.
Ich will den Monitor eine Weile behalten, und mir keinen Schrott kaufen. Es sollte was Ordentliches sein.

Stromverbrauch ist mir egal, Zusatzfeatures (Lautsprecher, USB Hub, und so Kram) sind mir egal, muss nicht sein.
Lohnt es sich, da auf Freesync zu warten?
Da ich bislang keinerlei Probleme hatte (BF4 mit 62fps Framelimiter, Singleplayer mit Vsync) sehe ich keine wirkliche Notwendigkeit, ehrlich gesagt...
Wird dann sicher eh nur teurer, oder?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir mal einen groben Überblick geben, dass ich abschätzen kann, was gut ist, und wie viel ich ausgeben muss...
Je nach Summe entscheide ich dann, ob ich mir den sofort hole, oder erst noch den Sommer über etwas Geld verdienen muss


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2015)

Da wären der Dell U2715H und der Asus PB278QR zu empfehlen.
Nen Test zum Dell findest du auf Prad und nen User Review zum Asus hier.


----------



## Crank558 (14. März 2015)

34UC97 Premium Curved UltraWide-Monitor | LG Deutschland

Ist denke ich über deinen Anforderungen, aber kann ich persönlich nur empfehlen

Eckdaten : 34"  21:9 Curved QHD
                       FLICKER SAFE IPS-DISPLAY
                       99% sRGB-FARBRAUMABDECKUNG / 10-BIT-FARBEN VIA DISPLAYPORT
                       THUNDERBOLT™ 2 / MAC KOMPATIBEL
                       VESA WANDHALTERUNG (100 MM X 100 MM)

Anschlüsse: 2 x HDMI, 2 x ThunderboltTM 2, DisplayPort, USB 3.0 (1 upstream / 2 downstream)

Und 1x 3,5Klinke als Ausgang


Das Coolste an dem Gerät du kannst Laptop und Rechner gleichzeitig anschliessen und Syncron anzeigen arbeiten etc Ich/du  brauch nur 2 Arme/Hände mehr


----------



## ebastler (14. März 2015)

Crank558 schrieb:


> 34UC97 Premium Curved UltraWide-Monitor | LG Deutschland
> 
> Ist denke ich über deinen Anforderungen, aber kann ich persönlich nur empfehlen
> 
> ...



Ich kämpfe schon wegen 450€ mit mir, und du empfiehlst nen 1000€ Monitor 
Geiles Gerät, aber über meiner Preisklasse und für meinen Sitzabstand zu groß^^



JoM79 schrieb:


> Da wären der Dell U2715H und der Asus PB278QR zu empfehlen.
> Nen Test zum Dell findest du auf Prad und nen User Review zum Asus hier.



Der Dell ist ja mal Hammer, rein vom Design her :o

Ich habe den Test vom Dell durchgelesen, wirkt so weit ganz gut.
Der Asus test wirft mir etwas zu viele Zahlen/Fachbegriffe in den Raum, ich habe ihn nur überflogen, weil es ziemlich anstrengend für mich ohne wirklich Plan von Monitoren war.
Rein optisch finde ich den Dell ansprechender, aber welcher hat das bessere Panel?
Ich kenne mich zu wenig aus, um das wirklich aus den Tests zu schließen...

Der Dell ist jedenfalls erheblich langamer als der Asus, so weit bin ich.
Der eine ist matt, der andere Semi-Glossy. Was habe ich darunter zu verstehen?
Zu manchen Uhrzeiten scheint die Sonne ziemlich doof in mein Zimmer (nicht direkt auf den Monitor, aber fast) - hat der Dell da einen Vorteil oder ist das egal?
Farben hat der Asus etwas besser, habe ich das richtig verstanden? Bin da etwas verwirrt...

Ich habe weder ein kalibriertes Refrenzgerät zum Abstimmen, noch ein Kalibriertool, um mir den Monitor einzustellen - er sollte also out-of-the-box gut sein.

Ich hoffe, du/ihr kannst/könnt mich da etwas erleuchten


----------



## Crank558 (15. März 2015)

Matt sind die Farben schwächer aber Matt ist besser bei Sonneneinstrahlung da diese nicht reflektieren wie Glossy oder semi glossy

Ps:Keine experten meinung aber die erfahrung hatte ich mit meinem matten acer tft und meinem glossy hp tft,


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

Semi-Glossy ist also eher richtung glossy als richtung matt zu sehen?
Das wäre ein klarer Pluspunkt für den Dell...
Mein zukünftiges Zimmer daheim wird eine große Fensterfront haben, Sonnenlicht werde ich also in meinem Zimmer immer als Problem haben.

Sonst noch Tipps/Meinungen?
Ich drehe mich im Kreis und kann mich nicht entscheiden, mit leichter Tendenz zum Dell (Design, keine Probleme mit Displayport, matt).


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

So! Ich habe mich, eher einem Bauchgefühl folgend, für den Dell entschieden.
Ich versuche nun, meine Eltern zu überzeugen, dass ich den kaufen darf - dann kann ich deren Kreditkarte nehmen und er wird morgen noch abgeschickt.
Wenn sie nicht wollen (was ziemlich wahrscheinlich ist), muss ich direkt dem Shop überweisen - dann sollte er in 2-3 Tagen abgeschickt werden.
Mal schauen, lieber wäre mir natürlich Variante 1.

Falls jemand noch nen Grund hat, der gegen den Dell spricht/einen besseren Vorschlag, bitte schnell sagen!

Ach ja, man verzeihe den Doppelpost, ich wollte den Thread vor dem Kauf nochmal schnell nach oben geschoben haben, damit mich im Falle eines Kritikpunktes noch jemand warnen kann!


----------



## Duvar (15. März 2015)

Will auch nen Monitor holen, denke die 25" Version sollte reichen oder?
Was mich verunsichert ist, dass einiges an Bewegung im Monitorbereich gekommen ist (Freesync/1440Hz etc)
Vllt sollte man auch in einen 4K investieren, weiß echt nicht was ich machen soll. 
Kann mir einer eventuell die aktuellsten 4k Monitore bitte auflisten? (auch zum Zocken geeignet und max ~27 Zoll eventuell minimal größer)


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2015)

Für 4K sollten es schon 28" besser 32" sein. 

Der Dell ist gut und wenn die Sonne auf den Monitor scheint, würde ich immer einen matten Bildschirm nehmen.


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für 4K sollten es schon 28" besser 32" sein.
> 
> Der Dell ist gut und wenn die Sonne auf den Monitor scheint, würde ich immer einen matten Bildschirm nehmen.



Gut, dann bin ich mal unbesorgt und kaufen ihn 

Ich übergebe damit meinen Thread mal an Duvar, wenn er ihn weiterverwenden will, meine Kaufberatung ist abgeschlossen!


----------



## Duvar (15. März 2015)

Vergiss nicht, Feedback wäre sehr nett. Bin echt noch sehr sehr unentschlossen. 4K vs 1440P.
Wobei bei nem Budget von 500€, darf man wohl kaum nen vernünftigen 4K Monitor erwarten...
Meint ihr in nächster Zeit tut sich nun was im Monitorbereich?
Empfehlenswert noch nen Monat zu warten?


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

> Danke Herr [zensiert],
> für Ihre Bestellung am 15.03.2015 19:16
> im redcoon Webshop.



483€ ärmer (hätte billigere Shops gegeben, aber der ist in Österreich, hab damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht, hat das Ding lagernd, und gratis Versand).
Morgen wird er abgeschickt, sollte also Dienstag oder Mittwoch bei mir eintrudeln, hoffe ich!
Ich melde mich dann mit einer ausführlichen Beschreibung des U2715H!


----------



## ebastler (18. März 2015)

Hab grad leider keine Zeit, das wunderschöne Gerät wirklich zu testen... Der erste Eindruck hat mich jejedenfalls fast umgehauen 
Herrlich!


----------



## ebastler (19. März 2015)

Kleiner Nachtrag mit einigen Infos...
Erstens mal ein Bild meines aktuellen Arbeitsplatzes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich Zeit, den Monitor zur Freizeit (Bildbearbeitung/Spielen/Filme) zu nutzen, aber was ich sehr wohl getan habe, war sehr viel daran zu arbeiten.
Schaltpläne zeichnen, recherchieren, Plots/Diagramme in R machen. Und ich muss sagen, es ist einfach herrlich.
Mein Zweiter hat in etwa die Pixeldichte eines 24" FHD Monitors (1400*1050px @ 20"), und früher fand ich den immer okay.
Seit ich den Neuen hab - hilfe!
Echt ein wahnisnns Gerät, der Dell.

Zu Farbwerten/Spieletauglichkeit kann ich erst was sagen, wenn ich wieder etwas mehr Freizeit habe... Kann dauern.


----------



## GTStar (23. April 2015)

Kannst du hier Neues evtl. berichten? 

Ich überlege noch, ob ich den 27" oder den 25" nehme. Wegen viel Internet und Office tendiere ich eher zum 27"er, sonst wird alles zu klein


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2015)

Öh, joa. Bis heute super zufrieden, eigentlich. 
Bildqualität ist absolut genial bei Bildbearbeitung etc. Farben sind super, ich erkenne jedenfalls keinen Unterschied an den Farben zwischen einem Foto auf dem Monitorund dem Original, was Farben betrifft. Scheint ab Werk akzeptabel kalibriert zu sein.
Ich habe einen leichten Lichthof oben im linken Bilddrittel, aber der fällt selbst bei komplett schwarzem Monitor kaum auf.

Arbeiten ist mit der hohen Auflösung herrlich, man hat viel platz am Bild, und Text ist viel angenehmer lesbar dank der höheren dpi verglichen mit FHD @ 24".

Beim Spielen hatte ich bislang keine Probleme. Keine Ahnung, ob anderen das gleich geht, aber mir fällt der Inputlag nicht auf. 
Ich bin da aber glaube ich recht unemfpindlich^^
Auch in schnelleren Spielen wie BF4 Domination 5vs5, wo man meist ziemlich schnell reagieren muss, kriege ich noch gute Ergebnisse hin, für meine Verhältnisse. Sogar besser als mit dem alten Monitor, was aber eher daran liegt, dass ich grad wieder mehr trainiere.
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 4
Ziemlich hohe Accuracy mit einer schnellfeuernden Waffe wie der AEK -> keine Probleme, schnell und präzise zu reagieren mit dem Monitor.

Hast du sonst noch Fragen, oder sonst jemand? Fragt ruhig!
Ich weiß irgendwie nicht, was ich sonst noch erzählen soll... Steht ja fast alles bei prad


----------



## rob-man (23. April 2015)

Ich werde auf den Asus MG279Q warten, soll ja anfang Mai rauskommen.


----------



## GTStar (24. April 2015)

Danke für die aktuelle Einschätzung *top*

Könntest du dir das identische Bild (bei Windows, Browser, Office etc.) auch auf dem 2" kleineren U2515H vorstellen, oder vermutest du, dass man dann zoomen müsste?

Da ich aktuell 24" mit 16:10 nutze und die Bildfläche bei deutlich mehr Pixeln beim 25" 16:9 kaum größer ist, befürchte ich nämlich, dass ich in vielen Fällen zum Zoomen tendiere und kaum Platz gewinne. Daher ist der 27"er deutlich interessanter - nur leider auch deutlich teurer.

PS: Nutzt du alles in normaler Größe oder hast du einen Zoom eingestellt?

PPS: Mit welchem System befeuerst du den Monitor bei Spielen?


----------



## ebastler (24. April 2015)

Genaues System steht auch in meinem Sysprofile in der Signatur. i5 4670K, 16GB DDR3,  übertaktete R9 290X. Steckte bislang jedes Spiel maxed out weg, das ich versucht hab (okay, momentan spiele ich Knights of the old Republic )

Ich muss im Browser teilweise schon auf 125% oder mehr zoomen, wenn ich zurückgelehnt surfen, und nicht am Bildschirm kleben, will.
Im Windows habe ich alles auf 100%, da sollten auch die zwei Zoll nichts mehr ausmachen. Sollte man immer noch alles problemlos lesen können. Ich bin übrigens kurzsichtig^^ (aber mit Brille am PC)


----------



## GTStar (24. April 2015)

Ah ok. Die Signatur ist halb abgeschnitten, daher war mir der Link nicht aufgefallen 

Ok, da ich auch kurzsichtig mit Brille vor dem PC sitze, ist das ja vergleichbar 
Wenn du aber beim 27"er schon zoomst, dann bestätigt das ja meine Befürchtung, dass es auf dem 25"er viel zu klein wird


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2015)

Also ich hab im Browser so keine Probleme.
80cm Abstand, 70% Sehfähigkeit laut Test von vor 2 Tagen.


----------



## ebastler (24. April 2015)

In Chrome ja. Das PCGHX habe ich gerade ungezoomt offen, aber auf Wikipedia oder so zoome ich gern um eins ein.
Sonst passt alles.


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2015)

Ich lehne mich beim Lesen meist nach vorne, habe irgendwie die Angewohnheit beim Lesen mein Kinn mit der Hand oder ner Flasche abzustützen


----------



## GTStar (24. April 2015)

Mit der Angewohnheit bist du nicht alleine 

Aber du hast ja laut Sig ebenfalls einen 27", oder? Da gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es passt


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2015)

Jap habe ich, 27" WQHD.


----------



## GTStar (24. April 2015)

Ich tendiere auch immer stärker dahin. Beim Spielen ist es egal, aber bei allem anderen machen 2" eben doch viel aus. 

Aber wir bekommen wohl jetzt die Dell als Bürobildschirme. Je nachdem wie schnell die da sind, kann ich dann live testen


----------



## GTStar (6. Mai 2015)

Heute kamen die Bildschirme im Büro an. Und der erste Test war schon mal sehr positiv - und hat mich gleichzeitig darin bestärkt, dass für die Auflösung 25" eindeutig zu wenig wären 

Ich schaue mal, wie sich die Bildschirme im Alltag schlagen und dann bestelle ich mir privat auch einen


----------



## GTStar (22. Mai 2015)

Ich habe den Monitor nun heute endlich bekommen.

Er funktioniert auch super, bis auf das hier in der ersten Bewertung beschriebenen Problem:
Dell U2715H 27 inch LCD Monitor Black - (16:9, 2M:1, 350 cd/m2, 2560 x 1440, 8ms, HDMI): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Der USB-Port an der Rückseite mit Aufladefunktion ist so verschoben, dass man keinen Stecker einstecken kann... 

 Ist ein Rev. A00-Gerät lt. Karton. Im Büro haben wir A01er, da besteht das Problem nicht.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Dell-Support/-Austausch?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2015)

Dell hat einen guten Support, schreib den einfach mal an.


----------



## GTStar (26. Mai 2015)

Der DELL-Support sagt innerhalb 14-Tage-Frist das Rückgaberecht nutzen und an Hardwareversand zurücksenden.

Werde den Monitor also dorthin zurücksenden als 1:1-Tausch. Ich hoffe mal, dass das Austauschgerät dann komplett in Ordnung ist. Nachteil: Derzeit ist der Monitor wohl nicht gut lieferbar, d.h. ich hoffe, dass ich nicht ewig warten muss, bis das neue Gerät kommt... Ärgerlich, weil ich noch gar nicht weiß, ob ich die Buchse überhaupt jemals nutzen werde. Andererseits ist es ja definitiv ein Mangel der Geräts...


PS: ich überlege gerade ernsthaft, ob ich das "Risiko" eingehe, das Gerät einzuschicken, um dann erstmal lange auf ein neues zu warten und nachher ggf. andere Probleme (Pixelfehler etc.) zu haben.

PPS: Habe mich entschieden ihn einzusenden und zu warten.


----------

